# 1990 204sx Parts/Project. 102k



## modice7 (Sep 21, 2005)

Well heres a little background on the situation. I bought the 1990 240sx about 2 months ago in hopes to use it simply for drifting. The car has got 102k on it. It has been given a tune up, and many other new parts prior to me purchasing it. It starts and runs good. I just added and intake. it has an A/T.
Unfortunately I just got my second DWI because I am an idiot and have been told its gonna be at least a year til I can get my lisence back. I now owe the state $1,500.00 in fines so I must now sell this 240 as well as the car I drive daily  .
I am looking to get $750 o.b.o. out of the 240sx.
Any other questions either post or email me.


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

modice7 said:


> Well heres a little background on the situation. I bought the 1990 240sx about 2 months ago in hopes to use it simply for drifting. The car has got 102k on it. It has been given a tune up, and many other new parts prior to me purchasing it. It starts and runs good. I just added and intake. it has an A/T.
> Unfortunately I just got my second DWI because I am an idiot and have been told its gonna be at least a year til I can get my lisence back. I now owe the state $1,500.00 in fines so I must now sell this 240 as well as the car I drive daily  .
> I am looking to get $750 o.b.o. out of the 240sx.
> Any other questions either post or email me.


 well i could........*SMACK*......no no no i've already got 2 thats enough


----------



## silviaconvert (Aug 20, 2005)

can i get a phone # or an address so i can contact you


----------



## n00b (Sep 21, 2005)

what city are you from? any pics? coupe or hatch?


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Yeah, what city are you from? I've got 2 but there's a place in my heart (and yard) for another. lol. A little info on it would be nice.


----------



## modice7 (Sep 21, 2005)

*More Info.*

It is a hatch style. It's located in Binghamton NY. I am willing to negotiate on a price. Just looking to get all my bills taken care of A.S.A.P. so I can get the burdens off my back. U can contact me at 607-765-2692 or email me at [email protected].


----------

